# MY Small size GSD..



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello guys just want to show my 7 month female.. she is 22" tall and weight 20kg..

















































https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59e6f32a9cb1d/VID_20171018_084052.mp4

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Beautiful girl! I don't think she's going to be overly small when she matures. She's only 7 months old, yet is currently only 15-16 lbs less than the average full-grown female. She still has several months of growing yet. Regardless of her final size, she's a beautiful dog! 

_Female GSD:
Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
Weight: 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 pounds - 70.55 pounds; *Average = 59.5 pounds*_

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

camperbc said:


> Beautiful girl! I don't think she's going to be overly small when she matures. She's only 7 months old, yet is currently only 15-16 lbs less than the average full-grown female. She still has several months of growing yet. Regardless of her final size, she's a beautiful dog!
> 
> _Female GSD:
> Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
> ...


Yah.. 23 is a standard height but my friend had a female which was 26" tall n she was dam beautiful.. she was head turner.. i haven't seen any female like her.. she was in perfect size "according to me" i know she was out of specification but visually she was beauty.. her pic.. u can find my female in thease pics



















































Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

They still grow quite a bit between 7 months and 2 yrs...your puppy may not be quite as large, but she's every bit as pretty!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Height and weight have little to do with the value of the dog in my opinion. I wish my girl was trending on the smaller size because that means less strain on her joints as she works. Your girl is beautiful and basically within standard. People tend to get confused when the dogs actually meet the standard ranges because we've become obsessed with seeing GSDs as a "large breed".


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Femfa said:


> Height and weight have little to do with the value of the dog in my opinion. I wish my girl was trending on the smaller size because that means less strain on her joints as she works. Your girl is beautiful and basically within standard. People tend to get confused when the dogs actually meet the standard ranges because we've become obsessed with seeing GSDs as a "large breed".


Yes.. u r right.. ppl obsessed with larg size.. including me.. lol.. but cant they live healthy with large size like other large breeds?? I wish there could be 2 types of every breed, one is standard and other is XL size, i knw it sounds stupid bt xl lovers might agree with me..  

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I don't think it's wrong to appreciate a larger dog, that's for sure. But it can come at a cost unfortunately. Weight can be quite stressful on the joints, so for larger dogs being aware of keeping them lean is very important. 

And there is a "XL" GSD, but it's certainly not a _real_ GSD - they're called King Shepherds.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Femfa said:


> I don't think it's wrong to appreciate a larger dog, that's for sure. But it can come at a cost unfortunately. Weight can be quite stressful on the joints, so for larger dogs being aware of keeping them lean is very important.
> 
> And there is a "XL" GSD, but it's certainly not a _real_ GSD - they're called King Shepherds.


King Shepherds are rare to find.. anyone has?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

They're not too hard to come by here. Our next door neighbor has one, and my partner's uncle over in England has always had them.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

Haha my female was even a bit smaller than yours at this age. And your female is beautiful


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

DaBai said:


> Haha my female was even a bit smaller than yours at this age. And your female is beautiful


Any pic of her??

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseS (Jul 21, 2015)

This is Mia, she's an import from the Munich, Germany. I jokingly call her my Pygmy Singing Shepherd. She 'sings' when I come home.


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

Mine has always been about 10 pounds smaller than average. But she’s strong and healthy. I’m okay if she stays on the smaller side. It will be easier for me to manage her if she’s not a giant.


----------

